# "Birthers": Look at Ted Cruz



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Could Ted Cruz become our next President?
Well, if you were worried about Obama's real citizenship, or lack of it, take a very critical look at Ted Cruz's origins.

He's Canadian! Yup. No legal question about it!
He was born in Canada, to a US citizen (his mother) and a Cuban father who only achieved US citizenship in 2005.
He has a Canadian birth certificate, which he has made public.

The most charitable view of Ted Cruz's nationality is that he holds dual citizenship, in Canada and in the US.
Do you want our next President to owe any allegiance at all to any foreign nation, even including our friendly neighbor to the north?

Ted Cruz for President? I don't think so.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

The son of Frank Marshall Davis was born in the USA. I don't care where he was born, I'm more concerned about his present address. 1600 Pennsylvania Avenue Northwest, Washington, DC 20500.

GW

P.S. Cruz won't go far IMHO.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Ted Cruz officially gives up his Canadian citizenship
Ted Cruz officially gives up his Canadian citizenship - The Washington Post


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

If Cruz gave up his Canadian citizenship yesterday, or a few days ago, that does not change the attitude that he held—so far for more than 35 years—that it was completely acceptable that he retain his Canadian citizenship.
This abrupt, recent change could not have been brought about by his patriotism, or by his commitment to the US, but solely by his ambition to become President.

I dunno 'bout you, but that's not the sort of President I want.


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

As usual, it going to be the lesser of several evils for the next president.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

hud35500 said:


> As usual, it going to be the lesser of several evils for the next president.


Wrong..... Evil is evil and it is bad(wrong) no matter the degree..............


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> This abrupt, recent change could not have been brought about by his patriotism, or by his commitment to the US, but solely by his ambition to become President.
> 
> I dunno 'bout you, but that's not the sort of President I want.


What recent president was committed to the US.............

Sadly the field of so called presidential hopefuls do not meet what America needs in a president at this point in history.......


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

Near as I can tell by looking at the hopefuls, I am better suited for the job than any of them. My friends, *that* is a sad situation.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

hillman said:


> Near as I can tell by looking at the hopefuls, I am better suited for the job than any of them. My friends, *that* is a sad situation.


If you decide to run, I'd be happy to try for VP.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

SailDesign said:


> If you decide to run, I'd be happy to try for VP.


You might want to wait a bit Sail, Hillary could still give you a call.:smt043:smt043

GW


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

goldwing said:


> You might want to wait a bit Sail, Hillary could still give you a call.:smt043:smt043
> 
> GW


smh....


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

Obama's citizenship, or lack of, doesn't compare to Cruz's situation. 

I believe that Obama faked his citizenship after it became clear to him that he had to be a natural born citizen to be President. By manufacturing his phony identity he committed fraud and conspiracy, and by extension became a treasonous criminal and traitor. As such, he should be tried, convicted, and executed along with his co-conspirators. Did I miss anything? 

Cruz, on the other hand, offered up what he has. It either fits the definiton or it doesn't. 

Bless their hearts.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

TurboHonda said:


> Did I miss anything?


Yeah - you forgot to put your tin-foil beanie on when you got up this morning.


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

Ha ha. Cute. Feeble, but cute.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

TurboHonda said:


> Ha ha. Cute. Feeble, but cute. ��


Why, thank you...

How is it so hard to understand the Obama also "offered up what he had?" And what he had is a genuine US birth certificate.


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

SailDesign said:


> How is it so hard to understand the Obama also "offered up what he had?" And what he had is a genuine US birth certificate.


I understand and accept the first sentence. I just don't believe the second sentence is a logical conclusion of the first.

A photocopy of a fake is also a fake.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

TurboHonda said:


> I understand and accept the first sentence. I just don't believe the second sentence is a logical conclusion of the first.
> 
> A photocopy of a fake is also a fake.


Well, you're entitled to your opinion - just as long as you realise that is all it is.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

TurboHonda said:


> I understand and accept the first sentence. I just don't believe the second sentence is a logical conclusion of the first.
> 
> A photocopy of a fake is also a fake.


You fine gentlemen should find " Dreams of My Real Father " and watch it. It used to be on NETFLIX. It tells a pretty plausible tale about our president and his parents.

GW

P.S. I just checked and it is on youtube. If you miss it you may never know!


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

goldwing said:


> You fine gentlemen should find " Dreams of My Real Father " and watch it. It used to be on NETFLIX. It tells a pretty plausible tale about our president and his parents.
> 
> GW
> 
> P.S. I just checked and it is on youtube. If you miss it you may never know!


From the guy who brought us "Paul McCartney really IS dead." Don't think so.

From the Wiki article, 


> The Daily Beast said, "It's tempting to ignore Dreams from My Real Father because it's so preposterous... What matters here is not that a lone crank made a vulgar conspiracy video, one that outdoes even birther propaganda in its lunacy and bad taste. It's that the video is finding an audience on the right."[3] Slate said, "Like the best Obama conspiracy theories, the pretense is that the president is hiding something in plain sight."[10]


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

SailDesign said:


> From the guy who brought us "Paul McCartney really IS dead." Don't think so.
> 
> Stick your head in the sand then. Are you letting the daily beast filter all the ideas that come in to your head.
> 
> GW


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

goldwing said:


> You fine gentlemen should find " Dreams of My Real Father " and watch it. It used to be on NETFLIX. It tells a pretty plausible tale about our president and his parents.
> 
> GW
> 
> P.S. I just checked and it is on youtube. If you miss it you may never know!


Thanks GW, but I think I'll stick to my original theory. Sail seems to be entertained by it. :anim_lol:


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

goldwing said:


> SailDesign said:
> 
> 
> > From the guy who brought us "Paul McCartney really IS dead." Don't think so.
> ...


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

SailDesign said:


> goldwing said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, my head is not in the sand at all. When you look at the amount of press the Birther theory gets, does it not occur to you that with a Republican-controlled Congress they would have been able to throw BOB out already if there was any truth to it? Ya think Boner would have let him stay if he didn't have to?
> ...


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

goldwing said:


> SailDesign said:
> 
> 
> > Dreams of My Real Father has nothing to do with birthers or citizenship. It has nothing to do with his eligibility to be President. If you don't want to know, that's fine, but
> ...


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

goldwing said:


> SailDesign said:
> 
> 
> > Dreams of My Real Father has nothing to do with birthers or citizenship. It has nothing to do with his eligibility to be President. If you don't want to know, that's fine, but
> ...


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Obama's father doesn't matter to me either. It's those whom he associated himself with and shaped his way of thinking that concerns me. Jeremiah Wright, Bill Ayers, Saul Alinsky etc.



> Saul David Alinsky (January 30, 1909 - June 12, 1972) was an American community organizer, and writer. He is generally considered to be the founder of modern community organizing. He is often noted for his book Rules for Radicals.
> 
> William Charles "Bill" Ayers (born December 26, 1944)[1] is an American elementary education theorist and a former leader in the counterculture movement who opposed U.S. involvement in the Vietnam War. He is known for his 1960s radical activism as well as his current work in education reform, curriculum, and instruction. In 1969 he co-founded the Weather Underground, a self-described communist revolutionary group[2] that conducted a campaign of bombing public buildings (including police stations, the U.S. Capitol Building, and the Pentagon) during the 1960s and 1970s in response to U.S. involvement in the Vietnam War.
> 
> Barack Obama first met Wright in the late 1980s, while he was working as a community organizer in Chicago before attending Harvard Law School.[7] Wright officiated at the wedding ceremony of Barack and Michelle Obama, as well as at their children's baptisms.[8]---Wikiepedia


I know, I know, he only heard about these people when it was mentioned in the news.


----------



## otisroy (Jan 5, 2014)

The question of the next guy's citizenship should be above reproach and Ted Cruz's isn't.


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

After reading the OP and doing just minor research, I don't consider Cruz to be a natural born citizen of the U.S. 

It's a shame because I really like him.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

TurboHonda:


> It's a shame because I really like him.


Yeah, I do too. The man is brilliant, he does not need to speak using a teleprompter because he really believes in what he is saying and has the courage to do so in spite of what others may think. Say what you will, the man is no phony. The mainstream media hates his guts and are doing everything in their power to destroy his character as they are scared to death of him. Likewise the established wing of the Republican Party. Same as they did with Sarah Palin. As Solicitor General for the State of Texas he has successfully argued cases before the Supreme Court along with writing the Amicus Brief in the "Heller Decision" re-affirming our 2nd Amendment rights.



> 1. An amicus curiae brief that brings to the attention of the Court relevant matter not already brought to its attention by the parties may be of considerable help to the Court. www.law.cornell.edu/rules/supct/rule_37





> Cruz's victory in the Republican primary was described by the Washington Post as "the biggest upset of 2012 . . . a true grassroots victory against very long odds--Wikiepedia





> In 2004, Cruz criticized Democratic Presidential candidate John Kerry for being "against defending American values, against standing up to our enemies, and, in effect, for appeasing totalitarian despots--wikiepedia





> Cruz is a strong critic of the Patient Protection and Affordable Care Act, which he usually refers to as "Obamacare". He has sponsored legislation that would repeal the health care reform law and its amendments in the Health Care and Education Reconciliation Act of 2010.--wikiepedia


Anyone that is interested in Cruz's resume which is quite impressive can find it on-line. Liberals can breath a sigh of relief as Ted Cruz will not get his parties nomination for President of the United States. RINO's need only apply. If Jeb Bush gets the nomination and all indications are there that he will. The United States of America will become a balkanized nation because of open borders and unregulated illegal immigration. This will be the end of our "Constitutional Republic" forever hold our peace. You can bet on it. We are already on our way. The Democrat's position is quite clear. We do not need the Republican Party to assist them.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

otisroy said:


> The question of the next guy's citizenship should be above reproach and Ted Cruz's isn't.


Yes. Exactly!


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Ted Cruz is as big government as any other. He isn't the answer, but the truth is no president will be. Congress is supposed to actually run the business of the people, over which the president presides. If you want real change, put better people in Congress.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

GCBHM:


> Ted Cruz is as big government as any other


I really don't think so. At least I hope not. So far his words and actions have proven otherwise. However it doesn't matter, I repeat Ted Cruz will not get the Republican nomination for President of the United States. The whole process of picking a nominee is for all intents and purposes a fore gone conclusion. Unless of course people smarten up and tell the party establishment to go to Hell and choose someone other than their hand picked favorites. I doubt that will ever happen, just look at what occupies the oval office now. With his background and associates it's unbelievable he achieved the nations highest office. The media was flat out in love with the black militant whom they referred to as "The One". All they cared about was playing a huge role in the making of history. To show the world how far we've come in overcoming racial prejudice. If anything racial tensions are worse. They couldn't give a rat's ass about the ramifications to this country. There was no way in Hell that the petulant little man in a big suit was not going to get elected. I once heard someone say that historians 50 years from now upon reflecting on the Obama presidency will not be asking what he has accomplished; But how in the world did something like that get elected in the first place.

Don't get me wrong I have a lot of distain and contempt for politicians in general. However, as distasteful as it is, we must vote even if it has to be the lesser of two evils. I detested both McCain and Romney, still do, but held my nose and voted for them as I knew that what we have now would do more damage to this country than I could ever imagine. Oh, well too late now. The question now is how do we undo all the damage? Who will be the right person to do it? Certainly by not voting isn't going to help. Let's just hope it's not another "hold your nose election". Can you imagine "Da Bitch" with all of her baggage and corruption as our next president?


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

Rand Paul......think outside the box.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Philco:


> Rand Paul......think outside the box.


I like Rand Paul, great on the 2nd amendment. However his position on illegal immigration scares me. Give in to that and it's all over for us as a nation.


----------

